# This was shot about 50 miles from my home.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

This doesn't make me very happy, or does it? Better dead than alive, IMO.










I can hardly wait until these will be legal for all of us to hunt.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

that thing huge


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

yea it is


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup, it's a fake. Look at the shadows. The shadows on the guy's arm don't correspond with the shadows that should be thrown by the coyote. Also, look at the shadow in front of the copter -- it's too long in front. Comparing it to the shadows from the guy's arm, the copter shadow should be receding, not projecting.

I could be wrong and if I am, than that's one ornery critter I wouldn't dream of whacking with my .223, let along a .17 HMR. That boy is .270 material. LOL

Good luck and shoot straight (especially if the yotes -- or wolves -- are that big) Saskcoyote


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

there are wolves out there too... and they do look like coyotes.

xdeano


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thats huge


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Look at the space between the body and tail. It doesn't look anything like the surrounding grassland. Looks more like the bark on a pine tree.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

doesnt look fake to me, look at the feet of the guy and the head of the wolf, the same grass is going over it, and his other leg, the grass is going up on it to... and his outline is not choppy at all looks like it belongs there and all of the shadows are going the same way


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

coyotekiller3006 said:


> doesnt look fake to me, look at the feet of the guy and the head of the wolf, the same grass is going over it, and his other leg, the grass is going up on it to... and his outline is not choppy at all looks like it belongs there and all of the shadows are going the same way


Yes that is the amazing effects of photoshop your seeing there my friend!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

johngfoster said:


> Look at the space between the body and tail. It doesn't look anything like the surrounding grassland. Looks more like the bark on a pine tree.


Thats fur you idiot..... Forgive me. I'm so sick I cant go calling tonight and it's probly the last night of the moon.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I say that its real and probably taken with a disposable camera at around noon judging be the shadows. Why dont some of you photoshop pros go critique the photos of Bloodyblinddoors goose hunt and say how they are fake because goose three's head is laying a different shadow than goose six!! There are wolves around here, they are that big and occasionaly they do get there pictures taken. Just enjoy a good pic of a wolf that is **** up. 
:sniper:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Its a real coyote. I know the guy, he's only three feet tall and flys a mini copter.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

The shadow of the wolfs left front leg matches the shadow of the hunters right arm. My not be Photoshopped


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Why don't the nay-sayers just ask iwant what he knows about it before yelling fake right away. He seems to be a pretty knowledgeable person and not the type to just post bulls**t pictures.

Iwant, what do you know about the pic? I live in Devils Lake and there are a few wolves around the area here. I've seen them and some are pretty huge.

Also, has anyone noticed he lives in Idaho??


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

wolves can be taken by the Feds in Idaho on depredations.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wildlife_damage/state_report_pdfs/FY_2006_State_Reports/025-Idaho.pdf

I'm sure that is a fed chopper, not just a rancher flying around picking off wolves...
xdeano


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The picture is real. It is a WOLF. It was taken by officers designated to remove problem wolves. I have another picture of the other guy on the hunt. I have met him. He is a government trapper. I only put this picture on because I thought it was more impressive. Here is the other (of the government trapper I met).


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

That looks a lot more believable. I guess the 1st pic looked more photoshopped to me because of the blurriness/low resolution in places. I guess that was just fur making it look blurry. My bad. That's one huge animal.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

johngfoster said:


> That looks a lot more believable. I guess the 1st pic looked more photoshopped to me because of the blurriness/low resolution in places. I guess that was just fur making it look blurry. My bad. That's one huge animal.


They are huge alright. And they are killing around 19,000 deer and elk per year in our state. I can't wait to be able to hunt them. Right now they are telling us we could be able to hunt them as soon as Feb 08. I am ready now and would be out there casing them every chance I got if it was legal. I have set a goal to be one of the first to legally kill (ooops, I meant _harvest_) a wolf in Idaho.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

if they become legal to harvest out there, i'll find a ticket to come out. I've always wanted to call in a wolf. It is higher on my list than calling in a lion.

xdeano


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I would have bet money that first one was fake with all the weird different shadow angles. Sweet


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't understand how everyone always thinks it is photoshopped. Who has time to sit and do that? It is a wolf, they are big, it is a really big one, kinda like alot of the deer that are on here.

It is crazy to watch them hunt coyotes out of those choppers. They can do some damage, in a little amount of time!

Great pics!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, as long as Dr. Buzz Bomb there is zipping around in his little buggy shooting them, there will probably be no need for your services iwantabuggy.

I guess that must be a new kind of trap... the chopper I mean. Think a Gov't Trapper wouldn't need something like that. Couple rocket pods and a mini-gun and he'd have a regular, albeit light, gunship. Does wolves have triple A and surface to air capabilities? :lol:

Dan


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

dfisher said:


> Well, as long as Dr. Buzz Bomb there is zipping around in his little buggy shooting them, there will probably be no need for your services iwantabuggy.
> 
> I guess that must be a new kind of trap... the chopper I mean. Think a Gov't Trapper wouldn't need something like that. Couple rocket pods and a mini-gun and he'd have a regular, albeit light, gunship. Does wolves have triple A and surface to air capabilities? :lol:
> 
> Dan


The government only shoots problem animals. Soon it will opened up for everyone like bear and lion.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> dfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as long as Dr. Buzz Bomb there is zipping around in his little buggy shooting them, there will probably be no need for your services iwantabuggy.
> ...


Iwantabuggy, I think that would be great. Hope you get a crack at one of those big devils.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ac700wildcat said:


> I live in Devils Lake and there are a few wolves around the area here. I've seen them and some are pretty huge.


I gotta go ahead and call BS on this one. Not being rude. Ive just head it to many times, and have had pictures shown as "proof"...........big coyotes fool alot of people. Especially larger coyotes by themselves.

Most people dont realize that a HUGE coyote (at least a ND coyote) is still only as big as a SMAAAAAALLLL wolf.

I know people that live in areas of KNOWN wolf populations, for years and years, and have only seen them a couple times. Very secretive animals.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack

I was wondering about that comment too. Ac700wildcat, how do you know it was a wolf you were looking at? Got any stories or observations or verification? There have been wolf sightings in ND, it's just pretty rare. I am not saying you are lying, just curious about more information.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll play the devil's advocate here and say why not?

The mountain lions are spreading out around North Dakota a bit. Had one reported to the NDGF this fall only about half a dozen miles from my house here in Norwich.

Why couldn't there be a wolfen in the DL area?

Sincerely,
Dan


----------

